# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Koi Castle Nisai ISA Showa Keeping Contest 2017

## KC-Bersama

*KOI CASTLE ISA SHOWA KEEPING  CONTEST 2017*


*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Mei 2018.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 40 ekor Nisai Showa Isa kelahiran 2016 fresh dari japan (masuk indonesia bulan Oktober 2017) *bersertifikat Nisai dari Breeder Isa Koi Farm*. 


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 5.000.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan *berakhir pada tanggal 24 October 2017 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's*.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=5000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 5.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di KOI CASTLE Jakarta Barat, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang.
Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh pihak KOI CASTLE dan Yahya.


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan membawa ikan untuk di jurikan langsung pada Asia Cup Koi Show tanggal 11-13 Mei 2018 (waktu pasti akan diumumkan lebih lanjut)
JURI: Juri di 11th Asia Cup Koi Show 


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).


*HADIAH*
Juara akan mendapatkan :
GRAND CHAMPION : 5% dari nilai total penjualan (Rp.10.000.000,-*) + PIALA GC
RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION : 3% dari nilai total penjualan (Rp.6.000.000,-*) + PIALA RGC
JUARA 1 : 2% dari nilai total penjualan (Rp.4.000.000,-*) + PLAKAT JUARA 1
JUARA 2 : PLAKAT/PIALA JUARA 2
JUARA 3 : PLAKAT/PIALA JUARA 3
*ket: jika sold out dengan nilai minimum


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*VIDEO:*

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...aL3vq5yh5k2TP0


*FOTO TROPHY:*

----------


## KC-Bersama

Reserved...

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 27=5000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 27=5000


Cepet bener buset

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 25=5000

----------


## pieth

#bid 32=5000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 27 = 10000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 11 = 10000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 25 = 5500
#bid 28 = 5000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 36 = 6000

----------


## fajarhto

Male or female ini ?

----------


## fajarhto

Gile lo ndro, mborong...

----------


## demmy

Eduuunnn...kebut"annya macam valentino rossi gak ketemu wc ...  :Jaw:   :Jaw:

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 3=5000
#bid 32=6000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 2 = 5000
#bid 29 = 5000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 3 = 5500

----------


## Greggy

#bid 32 = 8000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 3 = 6000

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 21 = 5000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 5 = 5000

----------


## Gunche

#bid 12 = 5000
#bid 25 = 5600

----------


## Soegianto

Siap siap masih ada waktu

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid 27= 5600

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 1 = 5000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 1=6000

----------


## jovie

#bid 5=5100

----------


## jovie

#bid 10=5000
#bid 15=5000

----------


## jovie

#bid 36=6100

----------


## jovie

#bid 40=5000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 3=7000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 05 = 5500

----------


## charlesp

bid 29 5500

----------


## Mevius

#Bid 01=6100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 05 = 5500


Ketik #bid(spasi)nomor ikan=nominal

Di ikuti langkah2 seperti ini om , tidak perlu huruf besar

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 27 = 15000

----------


## pieth

#bid 13=5000
#bid 23=5000
#bid 33=5000

----------


## tantowijaya

#bid 5=5500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 19=5000
#bid 33=5200

----------


## charlesp

#bid 29=5500

----------


## Mevius

#bid 01=6100
#bid 05=5600

----------


## kribo

#bid 6=5000

----------


## Ghartono

#bid 13=5100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 01=6100
> #bid 05=5600


Cukup angka 1 atau 5
Depan tidak perlu dikasih 0 om

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=5100
#bid 13=5200

----------


## Ghartono

#bid 6=5100

----------


## Ghartono

#bid 6=5200

----------


## Mevius

#bid 1=6100
#bid 5=5600

----------


## glingga

#bid 34=5000

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 27=15500

----------


## pieth

#bid 26=5000

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 29=6000
#bid 21=5500
#bid 33=5500

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 40=6500

----------


## hero

#bid 1=6200

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 10=6500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 9 = 5000

----------


## koipemula

#bid 26=6000

----------


## tukang.salahin.orang

#bid 09=5100
#bid 11=10100
#bid 21=5600
#bid 38=5000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

testing testing testing

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 1=6500

----------


## charlesp

#bid 29=6500

----------


## LDJ

#bid 11=10200
#bid 21=5700
#bid 38=5100

----------


## FCUK.KOI

#bid 3 = 7100

----------


## kribo

#bid 17=5000
#bid 37=5000

----------


## pieth

#bid 31=5000
#bid 30=5000

----------


## Elecson

Maaf Om F mohon baca peraturan forum ini. 
http://www.koi-s.id/showthread.php?2...-FORUM-KOI%92s
Demi menjaga kemitraan communitas dan forum ini.

Thank you.

----------


## charlesp

#bid 13=5500

----------


## charlesp

#bid 6 = 5500

----------


## Smoker

#bid 21=5800 
#bid 33=5600 
#bid 37=5100 
#bid 38=5200

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 22=5000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 3 = 7200

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=5600
#bid 13=5600

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no 13 bisa jadi kuda hitamnya, nih

----------


## wen

#bid 20 = 5000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 6=6500
#bid 13=6500

----------


## farrel

#bid 21=5900
#bid 27=15600

----------


## farrel

Mau ngebid  no 3 sama 12 ga berani sama senior :Thumb:

----------


## fajarhto

> Mau ngebid  no 3 sama 12 ga berani sama senior


Hajaaarrrrr aja om..

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=5100
#bid 33=5700

----------


## pieth

> Mau ngebid  no 3 sama 12 ga berani sama senior


Jgn ragu om. Kalau lagi auction , yg senior tetap harus di cubit sedikit biar dikasih haha

----------


## farrel

Ok deh. Sorry bro greggy. Gangguin dikit ah. #bid 3=7900

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 21=6000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=5100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=5100

----------


## hero

#bid 1=6600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 4=5000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 8=5000

----------


## Greggy

> Mau ngebid  no 3 sama 12 ga berani sama senior


Hajar aja bro aman wkwkw asal cocok sikattt hahaha

----------


## Trex

# bid 01 = 6800

----------


## tantowijaya

#bid 35=5000

----------


## Trex

#bid 1=6800

----------


## Greggy

#bid 5 = 5700

----------


## LDJ

> Hajaaarrrrr aja om..


only 1 rule. lelang koi ga kenal temen lawan senior junior. silap mata, incaran lepas

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 22 = 5200

----------


## Greggy

#bid 37 = 5200

----------


## frostbitez

> #bid 22 = 5200


 Jadi pengen ikutan... ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Jadi pengen ikutan...


ampun suhuuuuu..

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ini bid ada rekap nya gak?
Rekap No ikan, dan brp bid tertinggi saat ini?
Klo gk kudu liat kebelakang males euy..

----------


## Greggy

> Ini bid ada rekap nya gak?
> Rekap No ikan, dan brp bid tertinggi saat ini?
> Klo gk kudu liat kebelakang males euy..


di paling atas ada om

----------


## hxsutanto

#bid 33=5800

----------


## david_pupu

> Ini bid ada rekap nya gak?
> Rekap No ikan, dan brp bid tertinggi saat ini?
> Klo gk kudu liat kebelakang males euy..


Malam om robby.  Coba dilihat  dgn format full / desktop mode. Ada dibagian atasnya.

----------


## frostbitez

> Ini bid ada rekap nya gak?
> Rekap No ikan, dan brp bid tertinggi saat ini?
> Klo gk kudu liat kebelakang males euy..


kalo liat di HP harus di rubah di setting kanan atas jadi desktopview dulu om Robby

----------


## fajarhto

> #bid 33=5800


Naikin ah... #bid 33=6000

----------


## Smoker

#bid 7 = 5000
#bid 33 = 6100
#bid 37 = 5300

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27=16000

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39 = 5000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 37 = 5400

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Malam om robby.  Coba dilihat  dgn format full / desktop mode. Ada dibagian atasnya.


Makasih infonya David.

----------


## Ghartono

#bid 25=5700

----------


## DoubleG

#bid 27=17

----------


## DoubleG

#bid 27 = 17000

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 29 = 6600

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 4=5100

----------


## Crusly

#bid32=5100

----------


## miss_indra

hai nama saya indrawati .. penghobby bandung ... boleh ikutan ya

#bid 16 = 5000

----------


## Greggy

Hi . Saya juga dr bandung . Boleh donk pv ke kolam sambil makan siomay bandung

----------


## Donita Trismane

Gimana cara ikut ngebidnya yah om ?

----------


## FCUK.KOI

Hmmm nggu di tikungan trakhir ah

----------


## hero

#bid 1=6900

----------


## frostbitez

> Gimana cara ikut ngebidnya yah om ?


pertama2 harus sudah verifikasi email terlebih dahulu supaya bs post
kalo sudah liat page 1

----------


## Trex

#bid 1=7100

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25=6500

----------


## Donita Trismane

> pertama2 harus sudah verifikasi email terlebih dahulu supaya bs post
> kalo sudah liat page 1


Siap Om Makasih banyak infonya . Nuhun

----------


## Frozen

#bid23=5100

----------


## Frozen

#bid 23=5100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wahhh rame

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siap Om Makasih banyak infonya . Nuhun


Hai Donita

----------


## 9KOI

Ikutan yaaa
#bid 5=5800
#bid 10=6600
#bid 25=6600

----------


## Greggy

#bid 5 = 5900

----------


## Donita Trismane

> Hai Donita


Halo Om Salam kenal om

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25=7000

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27=17500

----------


## Amank

#bid 26=6100

----------


## Ghartono

#bid 25=7500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 24=5000

----------


## Gooosy

#bid 39=5000

----------


## Gooosy

#bid 39=5100

----------


## hero

#bid 1=7200

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 26=6200

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 04=5200

----------


## pieth

> #bid 04=5200


Ga usah pakai 04 koh 4 aja

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 10=6700

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25 = 8000

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39 = 6000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 25 = 8100

----------


## Robby Iwan

Permisi mau ikutan ya..
#bid 5=6200
#bid 21=6200

----------


## HanselHuang

#bid 26=6300
#bid 39=6100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 10=6800

----------


## FCUK.KOI

#bid 5=6300

----------


## miss_indra

aduhhhh uda mahal2 ya... akyu mau bid lagi ya .. boleh yaaa

#bid 25=8200 
#bid 26=6400

sorry ayam sorry  mbak Tiny , kayaknya cuma kita berdua ya yg cantik2 .... kalo mbak ke bandung mampir ya ke ayam goreng indrawati... dikasih gratisssssss sambil kita selvi selvi ... cussssssssssssss

----------


## koipemula

#bid 26 = 7000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 25=8800

----------


## Trex

#bid 1=7300

----------


## bekko

#bid 6=6600

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25 = 9500
#bid 39 = 7500

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

#bid 1 = 7500

----------


## hero

#bid 5=6500

----------


## Mario168

#bid 14 = 5000
#bid 18 = 5000

----------


## bekko

#bid 39=7600

----------


## FCUK.KOI

#bid 5 = 6600

----------


## hero

#bid 1=7600

----------


## Trex

#bid 1=7700

----------


## Elecson

#bid 35=5100

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39 = 8000

----------


## KC-Bersama

Terima kasih atas support dari seluruh member koi-s.

Berikut adalah trophy buat para pemenang KC yang ada dijurikan di acara Asia Cup 2018 Indonesia:

----------


## abiserpong

Mantap sudah ada ya bid semua ...

----------


## chin

#bid 13 = 6600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 33 = 6300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 25 = 10000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 25=10500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 25 = 15000

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 25 = 15000


aawwwwwww.......

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 3=8000

----------


## hero

#bid 5=6700

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25 = 15500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=8000


wwwoooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 20=5100

----------


## wen

#bid 23 = 5500

----------


## Revata

test post 123

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 1=8000

----------


## Rusmin Yaslim

#bid 34=5100

----------


## Rusmin Yaslim

#bid 34=5200

----------


## alexandra

#bid 34=5300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 5 = 6800

----------


## hero

#bid 1=8100

----------


## Trex

#bid 1=8200

----------


## LDJ

> test post 123


selamat bergabung om Wengky Lienardi.

----------


## Frozen

#bid 8=5100

----------


## hero

#bid 5=6900

----------


## hero

#bid 1=8300

----------


## Donita Trismane

Donita ikutan yach #bid 5 = 7000

----------


## Trex

#bid 1=8400

----------


## hero

#bid 40=6600

----------


## hero

#bid 5=7100

----------


## Elecson

#bid 5=7200

----------


## ronyandry

#bid 15=5100
#bid 19=5100
#bid 12=5100

----------


## hero

#bid 1=8500

----------


## hero

#bid 5=7300

----------


## Trex

# bid 1=8600

----------


## Trex

# bid 39=8100

----------


## Trex

#bid 1=8600
#bid 39=8100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 1=10000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 23=5600

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39=8500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 10=7000

----------


## Robby Iwan

#bid 9=5200

----------


## Widjaja Amin

#bid 21= 6300

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 40=7000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 3=8100

----------


## Ky081213

#bid 28=5200

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 9=5300

----------


## hero

#bid 1=10100

----------


## iwandi_baru

#bid 23=5700
#bid 29=6700
#bid 19=5200

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 5=7400

----------


## Tiny

#bid 25=15600

----------


## wen

#bid 09 = 6000

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 33=6400

----------


## wen

#bid 9 = 6000

----------


## wen

#bid 9=6000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 23=5800

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 9=6100

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25=16000

----------


## wen

#bid 31=5500

----------


## wen

#bid 15=5200

----------


## farrel

#bid 10 =7100
#bid 26 =7100

----------


## pieth

#bid 38=5300

----------


## koipemula

#bid 26 =7200

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=7000

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 10=7200

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 5500

----------


## miss_indra

#bid 39 = 8600

----------


## HansPoek

#bid 12 = 5200

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39 = 9000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 10 7200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 15 5300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 34 5400

----------


## iwandi_baru

#bid 07=5100
#bid 22=5300
#bid 23=5900
#bid 24=5100
#bid 28=5300
#bid 30=5100
#bid 33=6500

----------


## iwandi_baru

#bid 7=5100

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=6500
#bid 26=7300

----------


## Amank

#bid 12=5300
#bid 26=7400

----------


## koipemula

#bid 26=7500

----------


## GAPS

#bid 26=7600 
#bid 28=5400

----------


## Widjaja Amin

#bid 21=6600

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1 = 10200

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=6800
#bid 26=7700

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 23=6000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 10 =7300
#bid 34 =5400

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 15 =5300

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 34 =5500

----------


## Frozen

#bid 33=6600

----------


## Frozen

#bid2=5100

----------


## koipemula

#bid 26=7900

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 34 =5600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 2=5100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 =7100
#bid 32 =8100
#bid 33 =6700

----------


## Movenpick7

Shinkansen pd keluar  ::

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 3 =8200

----------


## bekko

#bid 10=7500

----------


## Frozen

#bid 33=6800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 =7100
#bid 10 =7500
#bid 33 =6900

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 10 =7600

----------


## GAPS

#bid 26=8000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 33=7300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =7400

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 34=5700

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=8500

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 34 =5800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =8700

----------


## bekko

#bid 10=8000

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 34=5900

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=8000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 10 =8100
#bid 34 =6000

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=9000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 =8100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =9100

----------


## FCUK.KOI

#bid 37 = 5600

----------


## bekko

#bid 26=8500

----------


## GAPS

#bid 26=8600

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 32 = 10000

----------


## Smoker

#bid 25=16100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 26 =8700

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25=17000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =10100

----------


## Smoker

#bid 25=17100

----------


## rvidella

#bid 26=8800

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 22 = 5400

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 26 =8900

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=5000

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 37=5700

----------


## rvidella

#bid 26=5000

----------


## Budikoi999

bid 25=18000

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 2=5200

----------


## Donita Trismane

😢😢😢😢😢😢😭😭😭😭😭😭😭

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=5400

----------


## Smoker

#bid 38=5400

----------


## Frozen

#Bid 23=6200

----------


## rvidella

#bid 26=9000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 26 =9100

----------


## Widjaja Amin

# bid 21=6900

----------


## bekko

#bid 10=8500

----------


## pieth

#bid 26=10000

----------


## rvidella

#bid 26=9400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=5500

----------


## Frozen

# bid 2 = 5300

----------


## rvidella

#bid 26=10100

----------


## rvidella

#bid 26=10500

----------


## david_pupu

> bid 25=18000


kurang # nya om

----------


## Frozen

# bid 2=5300

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=10500

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 23=6500

----------


## Budikoi999

bid 25=18000

----------


## pieth

#bid 26=11000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

# bid 22 = 5600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 2 =5300

----------


## david_pupu

> bid 25=18000


kurang # nya om

format  #bid spasi no ikan=xxxxx (  kelipatan 1000)

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 22=5600

----------


## Tiny

#bid 13=6700

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 5500

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25=18000

----------


## Tiny

#bid 31=5600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 16=5100

----------


## Smoker

#bid 40=7100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =10600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 29=6800

----------


## farrel

#bid 10=8600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=6900

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 34=6100

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 5800

----------


## rvidella

#bid 5=7500

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 40 = 8000

----------


## FCUK.KOI

Halo koh uda sembuh ?

----------


## FCUK.KOI

> #bid 34=6100


halo koh da embuh ?

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 34 =6200

----------


## bekko

#bid 10=8800 						
#bid 32=10800

----------


## koipemula

#bid 26=11100

----------


## toldhe

#bid 4=5200
#bid 6=6700

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 38 =5500

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=600

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =10900

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 5=8000

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=5600

----------


## Ky081213

#bid 28=5600

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=6800

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 5700

----------


## f4is4l

#bid 19=5300

----------


## Gold

#bid 22=5500

----------


## Ady

#bid 1=11000
#bid 39=10000

----------


## Ky081213

#bid 28=5800

----------


## Gold

#bid 22=5700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=5800

----------


## rvidella

Angka kiri ga mo rekap tp pas di click rekapannya bener

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 5900

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 15=5500

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1 = 11500

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=6500

----------


## Ky081213

#bid 28=6000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=6000

----------


## abiserpong

Seru nih...

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 6100

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=5600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 20=5200

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=5900

----------


## rvidella

#bid 5=8100

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=6900

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 6600

----------


## ronyandry

#bid 19=5400

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =11600

----------


## Gold

#bid 22=6000

----------


## Smoker

#bid 38=5600

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39=11000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=6000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=6700

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 7000

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 15=5700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22 = 6100

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=7000

----------


## Widjaja Amin

#bid 21=6900

----------


## FCUK.KOI

#bid 31 + 5700

----------


## FCUK.KOI

#bid 31 = 5700

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=5800

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28 = 7200

----------


## rvidella

#bid 22 = 6700

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=6200

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=7000

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 33 = 7500

----------


## Gold

#bid 22=7000

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 7300

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 34=6300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =7600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=6800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=7100

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=12000

----------


## hxsutanto

#bid 17=5100

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 38=5700

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =7600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=7400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=7500

----------


## alexandra

#bid34 = 6300

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=7700

----------


## Donita Trismane

#bid 28 = 7500

----------


## Smoker

#bid 38=5800

----------


## Gold

#bid 22=7700

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =12200
#bid 33 =7700
#bid 34 =6500

----------


## Amank

#bid 33=7400

----------


## Widjaja Amin

#bid 21=7100

----------


## rvidella

#bid 22=7600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=7800

----------


## alexandra

#bid 34 = 6400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 39=11100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=7800

----------


## Amank

#bid 33=7600

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 33 = 8000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=8000

----------


## alexandra

#bid 34=6400

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=7100

----------


## kribo

#bid 24=5200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =8100

----------


## alexandra

#bid 34=6600

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 34=6600

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 33= 9000

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=8100

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=7200

----------


## Lawang

#bid 6=7200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =9100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=8200

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39=11500

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 33= 9200

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=8200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 34 =6700

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 20 = 5300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =9300

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 10=8900
#bid 33=9100
#bid 37=6000
#bid 38=6000

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=7300

----------


## kribo

#bid 29=7000

----------


## Lawang

#bid 13=6800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=9000

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=7500

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 33 = 9400

----------


## Smoker

#bid 24=5300

----------


## Lawang

#bid 6=7300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =9500

----------


## Ghartono

#bid 6=9900

----------


## Ady

#bid 1=12000
#bid 39=12000

----------


## stradivari

#bid 19 = 5500

----------


## kribo

#bid 20=5400

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 15=5900

----------


## bekko

#bid 10=9100

----------


## alexandra

#bid 34=6800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 39 = 11700

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 33=9500

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1=12500

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=9000

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 34= 9600

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 34 =6900

----------


## Ady

#bid 26=12000

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 33=9800

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=12500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 39=12100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 16=5200

----------


## alexandra

#bid 15=6000

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37= 6500

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=10000

----------


## Smoker

#bid 38=6100

----------


## Amank

#bid 37=6100

----------


## hero

#bid 1=12600

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 10=9500

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =12600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=9100

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1 =13000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=9100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=10000

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=9700

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=12700

----------


## Amank

#bid 37=6600

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =12800

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 2 = 5400

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 20 = 5500

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15 =6100

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15 =6100

----------


## hero

#bid 1=13100

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=12900

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =13000

----------


## chin

#bid13=6900

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=9900

----------


## alexandra

#bid 15=6200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =10000

----------


## bekko

#bid 10=10000

----------


## Gold

#bid 4=5300

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1 = 13500

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 6700

----------


## wen

#bid 31=6000

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=10100

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=13500

----------


## f4is4l

#bid 19=5600

----------


## hero

#bid 1=13600

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =13600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=7100

----------


## alexandra

#bid 13=6900

----------


## kribo

#bid 7=5200

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=13800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=10200

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=10500

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =13900

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1 = 14000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=10500

----------


## koipemula

#bid 26=12100

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39 = 12500

----------


## stradivari

#bid 38 = 6200

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 38=6300

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=14500

----------


## Amank

#bid 37=6900

----------


## hero

#bid 1=14100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =14600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=10600

----------


## toldhe

#bid 4=5400

----------


## bekko

#bid 32=15000

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 7000

----------


## chin

#bid 13=7000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 32 =15100

----------


## Blackmamba

#bid 30 = 5200

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 3=8500

----------


## stradivari

#bid 38 = 6400

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 3 =8600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=10700

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 3=9000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=10800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 3 =9100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=9000


Ada presidenttttt... bubarrrrrrr... mau makar kalian ???

----------


## Tom8oen

#bid 38=6600

----------


## bekko

#bid 2=5500

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 2 = 5600

----------


## kribo

#bid 20=5600

----------


## Ady

#bid 39=13000

----------


## kribo

#bid 16=5300

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 2=5600

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=8500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 5=8200

----------


## bekko

#bid 2=6000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 =8700

----------


## ipaul888

> Ada presidenttttt... bubarrrrrrr... mau makar kalian ???


Eh ada ketua dpr kois

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15 = 6300

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 3=9500

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=6300

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 39=13300

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=11000

----------


## Amank

#bid 37=7100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=11100

----------


## rvidella

#bid 5=8300

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=9000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 =9200

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=7200

----------


## Gold

#bid 5=5500

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 3 =9600

----------


## stradivari

#bid 24 = 5400

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 7200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 5=5500


Hai om.. ini ikan loh.. bukan emas

----------


## Gold

#bid 4=5500

----------


## JayChen

#bid 13=7100

----------


## Widjaja Amin

#bid 21=7300

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 22=11300

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 13=7500

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 30=5300

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=7500

----------


## Lawang

#bid 13=7600

----------


## mario

#bid 16=5500

----------


## Widjaja Amin

#bid 21=7600

----------


## kribo

#bid 29=7200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 22=12000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 16=5600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=7500

----------


## toldhe

#bid 4=5600

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 3=9800

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=7800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 3 =10000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 2=6100

----------


## Widjaja Amin

#bid 21=7900

----------


## chin

#bid 12=5400

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 3=11000

----------


## bbongso

#bid 25=18100

----------


## alexandra

#bid 15=6400

----------


## Blackmamba

#bid 30 =5400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 8=5200
#bid 12=5400
#bid 29=7600
#bid 24=5500

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=9500

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=6500

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=8000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 8=5200
> #bid 12=5400
> #bid 29=7600
> #bid 24=5500


Mentang2 baru sold out huhhhhhhh

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 = 9700

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 12=5500

----------


## Smoker

#bid 27=17600 
#bid 37=7300

----------


## alexandra

#bid 15=6600

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 7500

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=10600

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25=18500

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=7600

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid27=18000

----------


## asnanto

> Mentang2 baru sold out huhhhhhhh


Wkwkwkwk.....

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 7700

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=10700

----------


## Ady

#bid 25=18600

----------


## stradivari

#bid 24=5600

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27 = 18000

----------


## Smoker

#bid 29=7700

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=7800

----------


## farrel

#bid 10=10100

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=6700

----------


## Frozen

# bid 23=6800

----------


## Smoker

#bid 29=7900

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25 = 19000

----------


## bekko

#bid 10=10200

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37 = 7800

----------


## battleship

wah lagi rame

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 33=11000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 23=6800

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 7900

----------


## asnanto

> wah lagi rame


Tidur gih...

----------


## Smoker

#bid 40 = 8100

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 23=7000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =11100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Tidur gih...


bobo yukkkk ommmm

----------


## Frozen

#bid 33=11200

----------


## mario

#bid 16=5700

----------


## Ady

#bid 27=18100

----------


## Leoherry

#Bid 33 =11300

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 33=12000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 8=5500

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =12100

----------


## alexandra

#bid15=6800

----------


## asnanto

> bobo yukkkk ommmm


Ama siapa dulu bobonya

----------


## alexandra

#bid 15=6800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ama siapa dulu bobonya


yg penting pake sarung ommmm

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=8000

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 8100

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 2=6200

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27 = 18500
#bid 40 = 8500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 16=6000

----------


## miss_indra

#bid 16=5800

----------


## miss_indra

#bid 16=6100

----------


## JayChen

rekap please...

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 15=7000

----------


## Smoker

#bid 27 = 18600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=8200

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37 = 8200

----------


## david_pupu

> rekap please...


lihat di bagian atas thread ( full mode ) jangan mobile Mode

----------


## stradivari

mana rekap nya :P

----------


## alexandra

#bid 34=9700

----------


## Smoker

#bid 29 = 8300

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 2=6500

----------


## david_pupu

> mana rekap nya :P


ngetes yaaaa

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 8300

----------


## JayChen

> lihat di bagian atas thread ( full mode ) jangan mobile Mode



Maksudnya??

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37 = 8400

----------


## Frozen

#bid 33=12500

----------


## david_pupu

> Maksudnya??


sekarang liat pake komputer apa smartphone ??

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27 = 18800

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=7100

----------


## Smoker

#bid 27=18900

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 33 =12600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=8500

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 8500

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=8600

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=11000

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 8700

----------


## JayChen

> sekarang liat pake komputer apa smartphone ??


Pake komputer bang

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pake komputer bang


apple apa bukan mas ?

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid = 19200

----------


## david_pupu

lihat paling bawah ada pilihan Full site. lihat disana

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=8800

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27 = 19200

----------


## JayChen

> lihat paling bawah ada pilihan Full site. lihat disana


ngomong opo sih.. rekap please

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=10800

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 8900

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=9000 
#bid 27=19300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 =11100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ngomong opo sih.. rekap please


ud ada rekapan otomatis om diatas.. kalo pake apple emg rada rada sih om

----------


## JayChen

> ud ada rekapan otomatis om diatas.. kalo pake apple emg rada rada sih om


Iya pakek safari di mac.. maksudnya kalau di apple error yah?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> ngomong opo sih.. rekap please


Rekap nya selalu ada di setiap halaman di bagian atas

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 9100

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 15=7200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Iya pakek safari di mac.. maksudnya kalau di apple error yah?


coba om pake windows ... apple sdh ketinggalan jaman om... hanya opa2 yg pake itu ... hahahhahaha.. canda om

----------


## david_pupu

> Iya pakek safari di mac.. maksudnya kalau di apple error yah?


wah kalau pakai safari bantu dlm doa aja deh

----------


## asnanto

#bid 8=5600
#bid 12=5600
#bid 24=5700
#bid 29=8600

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=9100

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27 = 19800

----------


## JayChen

makin bingung loh beneran, bisa tolong lihat nomor 32 dan 24 last bid berapa yah?

bisa titip bid gak?

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28 = 11000

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 2=6600

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid 8=5600
> #bid 12=5600
> #bid 24=5700
> #bid 29=8600


Mantap Opa As ini

----------


## mario

#bid 16=6200

----------


## fajarhto

Huahaha ... pertempuran sudah diluar group nii

----------


## Frozen

#bid 7=5300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> makin bingung loh beneran, bisa tolong lihat nomor 32 dan 24 last bid berapa yah?
> 
> bisa titip bid gak?


32 terakhir 15.100
24 terakhir 5.700

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> makin bingung loh beneran, bisa tolong lihat nomor 32 dan 24 last bid berapa yah?
> 
> bisa titip bid gak?


Om ...Saya pake safari ... aman ...

----------


## david_pupu

> Huahaha ... pertempuran sudah diluar group nii


planet cikarang group mana wkwkwkww

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=8800

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=9200

----------


## JayChen

> 32 terakhir 15.100
> 24 terakhir 5.700


Terima kasih pak!

Boleh minta nomor hape? bantu saya bid dari w.a. THX

----------


## miss_indra

#bid 16=6300

----------


## Smoker

#bid 27=19900

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 3=7000

----------


## fajarhto

> makin bingung loh beneran, bisa tolong lihat nomor 32 dan 24 last bid berapa yah?
> 
> bisa titip bid gak?


32=15,100
24=5,600

----------


## kribo

#bid 7=5400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om ...Saya pake safari ... aman ...


situ opa2 ?

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 2=7000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 8=5800

----------


## mario

#bid 16=6500

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 9300

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1 = 14200

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=9400

----------


## fajarhto

> Iya pakek safari di mac.. maksudnya kalau di apple error yah?


Harusnya di tiap halaman ada rekap di atas thread om.., coba buka new window safari lagi om..
Atau kalau ada firefox browser boleh di coba..

----------


## david_pupu

> Harusnya di tiap halaman ada rekap di atas thread om.., coba buka new window safari lagi om..
> Atau kalau ada firefox browser boleh di coba..


tumben :Crutch:

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=7100

----------


## miss_indra

#bid 16=6600

----------


## hero

#bid 1=14300

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 27 = 20000

----------


## LDJ

> tumben


lg ngobrol berdua jgn diganggu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Harusnya di tiap halaman ada rekap di atas thread om.., coba buka new window safari lagi om..
> Atau kalau ada firefox browser boleh di coba..


muncul apple warrior  :Boom:

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=7300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 20=5700

----------


## david_pupu

> lg ngobrol berdua jgn diganggu


ampun sekjen,  :Target:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 8=5900

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 20=5700


wah muncul om HD

----------


## Ady

#bid 25=19100

----------


## kribo

#bid 20=5800

----------


## stradivari

#bid 24 = 5800

----------


## ipaul888

> muncul apple warrior


Halah belon tidur jg

----------


## Smoker

#bid 25=19200

----------


## herrydragon

> wah muncul om HD


Wkwkw lagi inget buka om David

----------


## rizkikukuh1

#bid 15=7500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wkwkw lagi inget buka om David


welcome back om.... puji syukur masih inget kita2.. hahahhaha

----------


## mario

#bid 19=5700

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 2=7100

----------


## herrydragon

> welcome back om.... puji syukur masih inget kita2.. hahahhaha


Masih inget koi om DL wkwkwkk

----------


## fajarhto

+bid 9=12000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Masih inget koi om DL wkwkwkk


sikattttttttttttttttt ommmmmmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> +bid 9=12000


ngantuk ya opa... bobo dihhhh

----------


## Lawang

#bid 11=10300

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 2=7500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 20=5900

----------


## kribo

#bid 20=6000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 7=5700

----------


## Budikoi999

#bid 25 = 20000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 20=6100

----------


## Smoker

#bid 29=8900

----------


## Frozen

#bid 29=9000

----------


## indrabudiman

#bid 15=7600

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=10100

----------


## Smoker

#bid 29=9100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 4=5700

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 29=9100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 28=11100

----------


## toldhe

#bid 4=5700
#bid 6=10200

----------


## toldhe

#bid 4=5800

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 19=5800

----------


## mario

#bid 19=6000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 35=5200

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 12 = 5800

----------


## Elecson

#bid 35=5300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 16=6700

----------


## Frozen

#bid 11=10500

----------


## miss_indra

#bid 16=6800

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=10300

----------


## Frozen

#bid 33=12800

----------


## pieth

> #bid 20=5700


Oh may gat
Nogo spawnnnn

----------


## JayChen

#bid 13=7700

----------


## finefujikoi

28. 11,500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 38=6700

----------


## frostbitez

> 28. 11,500


halo om sekarang sistem bidnya mesti tulis
#bid (nomer yg dibid)=(nilai tanpa titik koma hilangkan 000)

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=10400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 8=6000
#bid 24=5900
#bid 29=9200
#bid 20=6200

----------


## Smoker

#bid 29=9300

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 29=9300


Wah...stok kopinya banyak nih om w.....hahahaha

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=1120

----------


## rvidella

#bid 28=11200

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=10500

----------


## Lawang

#bid 11=10600

----------


## stradivari

#bid 24=6000

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=10600

----------


## hendrago

#bid 1 = 14500

----------


## Smoker

> Wah...stok kopinya banyak nih om w.....hahahaha


hahaha masih ada dikit om As

----------


## hero

#bid 1=14600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 23=7300

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=10700

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 24=6100

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=10800

----------


## hendrago

#bid 5 = 8500

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=11000

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=11100

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=11200

----------


## stradivari

#bid 24=6200

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=11300

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=11500

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 12=5900

----------


## Lawang

#bid 13=7800

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 24=6300

----------


## JayChen

#bid 13=7900

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=11600

----------


## rvidella

#bid 5=8600

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=11700

----------


## hendrago

#bid 5 = 8700

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=11800

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=11900

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=12000

----------


## Ady

#bid 5=9000

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=12100

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=12200

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=12300

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=12600

----------


## hendrago

#bid 5= 9200

----------


## asnanto

#bid 24=6400

----------


## Mevius

#bid 5=9300

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 9500

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=12700

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=12800

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 24= 6500

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37 = 9600

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=13000

----------


## rvidella

#bid 5=10000

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=13100

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=13200

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 5=10100

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=13300

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=13400

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=13500

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 9=11500

----------


## ronyandry

#bid 19=6100

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=13600

----------


## mario

#bid 19=6200

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=13700

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 9 =11600

----------


## miss_indra

#bid 39=13400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 24=6600

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=13800

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 9700

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 24= 6700

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37 = 9800

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=13900

----------


## asnanto

#bid 24=6800

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 4= 5900

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=14000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 14=5100

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=14100

----------


## Ady

#bid 5=11000
#bid 11=11000

Bobo yahhhh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 14=5100


ada kolamnya om ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 5=11000
> #bid 11=11000
> 
> Bobo yahhhh


suhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## rvidella

#bid 6=11100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 6=11100


sikatttttttttt om dodo

----------


## Ady

Ampuuunnnn msdl

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 10000

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=14200

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=14300

----------


## Smoker

#bid 37=10100

----------


## Hendri Chen

#bid 37 = 15000

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=14400

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=14500

----------


## pieth

> #bid 37 = 15000


Sedap, tinggal tidur yah om? Hehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 6=14500


lsg 20.000 griffin kabur om .. hahahhaha

----------


## toldhe

Wakakakaka aku temenin sampe kuat jam berapa, gpp cepek-cepek buat hiburan

----------


## GRiffiN

> lsg 20.000 griffin kabur om .. hahahhaha







> Wakakakaka aku temenin sampe kuat jam berapa, gpp cepek-cepek buat hiburan


 met kenal bro toldhe

----------


## FCUK.KOI

#bid 7 = 5800

----------


## toldhe

#bid 4=6000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wakakakaka aku temenin sampe kuat jam berapa, gpp cepek-cepek buat hiburan


doi satpam komplek om... bisa ampe jam 5 pagi

----------


## pieth

> Wakakakaka aku temenin sampe kuat jam berapa, gpp cepek-cepek buat hiburan


Mantapppppppppp

----------


## GRiffiN

Om jani bsk traktir gua dan om toldhe ngopi 

#bid 6=14600

----------


## toldhe

Kwkwkwkwkw asemmmm...

----------


## toldhe

Sambil dota aja yuk...

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=14700

----------


## aleonardo

#bid 12=6000

----------


## fajarhto

Bro leoherry dah tidur belum yaaa

----------


## GRiffiN

> Sambil dota aja yuk...


Nah cocok.. banyak yang nge bid ex pemain dota, bro pieth ex pemain pro malahan.

----------


## pieth

> Bro leoherry dah tidur belum yaaa


Eh busettt opa. Istirahat jaga kesehatan , bukan jaga lelangannnn

----------


## Leoherry

Blom bang.. Masih jagain.. heheh

----------


## pieth

> Nah cocok.. banyak yang nge bid ex pemain dota, bro pieth ex pemain pro malahan.


Versi 5.84b
Sehabis itu di buli

----------


## Leoherry

> Bro leoherry dah tidur belum yaaa


Blom bang fajar... Masih jagain ikan

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=14800

----------


## ipaul888

Uda nga jamam dota, mobile legend aja

----------


## asnanto

> Bro leoherry dah tidur belum yaaa


Tidur opa....besok ngantor

----------


## fajarhto

> Blom bang.. Masih jagain.. heheh


Huahaha... saya yang jagain aja gak apa2, aman pokoknya  :Peace:

----------


## GRiffiN

> Versi 5.84b
> Sehabis itu di buli


Ah merendah.. 

Dony apalagi, pemain pro.. 2018 siap2 dibantai semua.

----------


## finefujikoi

#bid 40=9000

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=14900

----------


## Leoherry

> Huahaha... saya yang jagain aja gak apa2, aman pokoknya


 sambil ngopi biar gk lengah... sadis2 soalnya disini..

----------


## toldhe

Kalo nggak main gunbound atau pangya aja, masih ada gak?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 5=11100

----------


## finefujikoi

#bid 21=8500

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=8600

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=15000

----------


## mario

priiiiiiiit.....

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=15100

----------


## finefujikoi

#bid 21=9000

----------


## mario

perasaan tadi dari om finefujikoi ke om pieth udah jeda 6 menit deh :Frusty:  :Frusty:  ada wasit nya gak sih  :Frusty:

----------


## ipaul888

> perasaan tadi dari om finefujikoi ke om pieth udah jeda 6 menit deh ada wasit nya gak sih


Sabar om, masih ada waktu

----------


## ipaul888

Yuk di bid lagi

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 6=15200

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=9100

----------


## finefujikoi

#bid 21=9600

----------


## toldhe

#bid 6=15300

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=9700

----------


## jazuli

#bid 6=15300

----------


## JayChen

> #bid 6=15300


Toldhe griffin off, kita lanjut juga om.

#bid 6=15400

----------


## jazuli

#bid 6=15500

----------


## toldhe

> #bid 6=15300


Bantuan datang hahahaha....
Dilanjut pemain pengganti ya @griffin @pieth...

Gw tidur dulu

----------


## pieth

> Bantuan datang hahahaha....
> Dilanjut pemain pengganti ya @griffin @pieth...
> 
> Gw tidur dulu ����


Siapppp hahaha

----------


## toldhe

> Toldhe griffin off, kita lanjut juga om.
> 
> #bid 6=15400


Oke, lanjooot sampe pagi... gw tidur dolooo....

----------


## GRiffiN

> Bantuan datang hahahaha....
> Dilanjut pemain pengganti ya @griffin @pieth...
> 
> Gw tidur dulu ����


Siap om.. saya juga nyerah uda..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siap om.. saya juga nyerah uda..


om sya baru masak indomie

----------


## JayChen

> om sya baru masak indomie


Saya temenin makan om Dony..

#bid 6=15600

----------


## jazuli

#bid 6=15700

----------


## toldhe

> Saya temenin makan om Dony..
> 
> #bid 6=15600


Monggo dilanjut, aku temenin sampe jam 2 pas.
Hajaarrr Jazzzz, jangan kasih kendor kwkwkwkw...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Monggo dilanjut, aku temenin sampe jam 2 pas.
> Hajaarrr Jazzzz, jangan kasih kendor kwkwkwkw...


bentar om saya telp om Griffin dulu

Om uda tidur belum ??? kl sdh saya mau timpa ...

----------


## JayChen

#bid 6=16000

----------


## jazuli

#bid 6=16100

----------


## pieth

Tidur dl selamat bergadang

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Tidur dl selamat bergadang


niteeee ommm

----------


## KC-Bersama

Lelangnya sudah ending yah di 02.05 subuh ini. Luar biasa sekali lelang ini.

Informasi pembayaran dan pengiriman/pengambilan ikan, bisa dibaca di postingan pertama.

Congratz untuk semua pemenang, dan sekali lagi terimakasih atas partisipasinya.

----------


## mario

yeaaay...ending yg melelahkan

----------


## LDJ

gebleekk..ditinggal tidur malah ilang

hahaha but its fun though

----------


## LDJ

#bid 11=11300

😇

----------


## Mevius

Luar biasa.  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## wen

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
25/10 06:38:58
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 6,000,000.00
Isa 31, Wen
Ref 025063858673

----------


## bekko

Om admin,
Sudah Transfer... KC Isa no. 10.
Rp. 10.200.000,-
Terima Kasih.

----------


## Leoherry

Uda tf isa showa no 9 dan no 32 rp 26.700.000 
Mau kirim bukti tf yg di capture gk ngerti caranya..
No whatsapp sy di 08119854938

----------


## koipemula

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Smoker

om Admin,
Sudah tt no 29 - Rp, 9.300.000
bukti tt dan pengiriman konfirmasi ke siapa ya ?

----------


## Elecson

Om Admin
Saya sudah transfer untuk koi ISA No. 35
Mohon di check. Thank you 
<img src="https://image.ibb.co/gLkET6/9_B583181_F12_B_4_A64_8_D0_F_409_AA57_D1_E0_E.jpg" alt="9_B583181_F12_B_4_A64_8_D0_F_409_AA57_D1_E0_E  " border="0">

----------


## indrabudiman

pembayaran untuk ikan no 15 sejumlah 7.6 sudah di traf via BCA dr rekening A/n imam pribadi. saya bisa minta no whats up yang bisa dihubungi om untuk arrange pengambilan ikan. terima kasih om.. cheers - indra

----------


## Elecson



----------


## fajarhto

Congratz all.... saya udah gak tahan adu melek sama om leoherry.. semoga sesuai harapan

----------


## fajarhto

> 


Vintage style ...  :Faint:

----------


## pieth

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/10 12:28:32
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 9,700,000.00
KC ISA castle nomor 21

----------


## mario

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
 	Tanggal	 : 	25/10/2017
 	Jam	 : 	13:32:55
 	Jenis Transaksi	 : 	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
 	Rekening Tujuan	 : 	4411012837
 	Nominal	 : 	Rp.6.200.000,00
 	Berita	 : 	KC ISA SHOWA KOI
 	 	      	CASTLE NO.19
 	Jenis Transfer	 : 	SEKARANG
 	No. Referensi	 : 	4224545C-08B7-B387-A104-F0D6D50626F1
 	Status	 : 	BERHASIL

Semoga informasi ini bermanfaat bagi Anda.
Terima kasih.

Hormat Kami,
PT. Bank Central Asia,Tbk

----------


## mario

om kalo nomor contact pengambilan ikan dengan siapa ya om ?

----------


## Leoherry

> Congratz all.... saya udah gak tahan adu melek sama om leoherry.. semoga sesuai harapan



Sebenarnya uda ketiduran jam 1 lewat smlm.. sambil doa mudah2an gk ada yg bid lg.. hehehehe

----------


## Leoherry

> Congratz all.... saya udah gak tahan adu melek sama om leoherry.. semoga sesuai harapan



Sebenarnya uda ketiduran jam 1 lewat smlm.. sambil doa mudah2an gk ada yg bid lg.. hehehehe

----------


## toldhe

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/10 14:14:26
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 22,100,000.00
isa showa nmr 4 dan 6
Ref 025141426235

Udah transfer utk nmr 4 sama nmr 6.

----------


## FCUK.KOI

Nomor 7 sudah transfer ya om mohon dicek makasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/10 15:42:08
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 11,100,000.00
KC ISA NO 5

Mohon di Check ...

Ref 025154024015

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran id Frozen ikan nomor 23 dan 33

----------


## JayChen

Ini yg no 13 yah.

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/10 12:43:34
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 7,900,000.00
Isa showa 13

----------


## jovie

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/10 08:22:26
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 6,100,000.00
isa no 36 an Jovie 
Ref 025082225712

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ini yg no 13 yah.
> 
> m-Transfer :
> BERHASIL
> 25/10 12:43:34
> Ke 4411012837
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 7,900,000.00
> Isa showa 13


Hi tante Jay...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nomor 7 sudah transfer ya om mohon dicek makasih


Hai sussss fcuk koi

----------


## aleonardo

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
25/10 21:08:31
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 6,000,000.00
isa 12 aleonardo
Ref 025210830794

transfer untuk no.12 a/n aleonardo
minta info cp untuk pengambilan/pengiriman om

thanks before

----------


## koipemula

Ikan sudah diterima, thx

----------


## Leoherry

> Ikan sudah diterima, thx


Lgsg ngambil ke koi castle ya bos? Rencana sabtu mau ke sono..hehe

----------


## koipemula

> Lgsg ngambil ke koi castle ya bos? Rencana sabtu mau ke sono..hehe


Dikirim om dari koicastle telp ke sana aja.

----------


## Ady

Info transfer pemain ...
No.2 pindah ke ady (sudah transfer)
No.11 pindah ke gunche

----------


## frostbitez

bayar an. Frostbitez kc no 38
OUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

DATE
:
26/10/2017
TIME
:
12:09:27
REFERENCE NUMBER
:
660F9C0A-4C3D-27F9-58B2-8321DC0DC880
TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT
:
4411012837
BENEFICIARY NAME
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
AMOUNT
:
Rp.	6.700.000,00
REMARK
:
kc 38
:
-
TRANSFER TYPE
:
IMMEDIATE TRANSFER
SEQUENCE NUMBER
:
141816

----------


## toldhe

Ada kontaknya buat pengambilan Ikan buat yang dari luarkota nggak?

----------


## LDJ

DEAR ALL,

terimakasih banyak atas partisipasinya dan ruameeee nya lelang KC ini. 

Untuk konfirmasi pembayaran bisa post di forum ini, dan pengambilan ikan bisa menghubungi om Jani 0815-1313-1313
Harap menyertakan konfirmasi pembayaran saat meminta pengiriman ya sebagai double check

HAPPY KEEPIINGGGG !!

----------


## LDJ

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/10 19:00:22
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 9,700,000.00
Alexandra No 34
Ref 025190022128

*INFO KOI CASTLE

----------


## LDJ

*ikan no 15 (INFO KOI CASTLE)

----------


## LDJ

*info KOI CASTLE

----------


## hxsutanto

Date : 26/10/2017 Time : 13:09:23 		
  FUND TRANSFER - TRANSFER TO BCA ACCOUNT
YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

DATE

:
	26/10/2017
TIME

:
	13:08:32
REFERENCE NUMBER

:
	7E19AFAF-33A5-2164-0E81-B69DAE03715B
TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT

:
	4411012837
BENEFICIARY NAME

:
	YUDI HANIPURWOKO
AMOUNT

:

Rp. 	5.100.000,00
REMARK

:
	Isa Castle #17

:
	hxsutanto
TRANSFER TYPE

:
	IMMEDIATE TRANSFER
SEQUENCE NUMBER

:
	036604
PLEASE KEEP THE REFERENCE NUMBER
AS A PROOF OF YOUR TRANSACTION

----------


## LDJ

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
26/10 13:38:54
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 20,200,000.00
isa no 28 n 40
Ref 026133853700

*info dari Dodo (rvidella)

----------


## GRiffiN

> Info transfer pemain ...
> No.2 pindah ke ady (sudah transfer)
> No.11 pindah ke gunche


Ikutan transfer pemain juga:

No 13 ke Tiny
No 16 ke GRiffiN

----------


## asnanto

Pelunasan Showa no.8; 20 dan 24

----------


## LDJ

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
25/10 21:08:31
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 6,000,000.00
isa 12 aleonardo
Ref 025210830794

*info KOI CASTLE

----------


## LDJ

* ikan no 1 HERO (info KOI CASTLE)

----------


## Gunche

Tq Om Ady yg Ganteng dan Baik Hati...

Berikut bukti pembayaran ikan No 11:
TRSF E-BANKING DB 
26/10 WSID:519W1 
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
0000
11,000,000.00

Ikut meramaikan program BANTAI 2018
Doakan smoga ikannya bisa GC ya KOI's  :Whoo: 
Thanks KOI's

----------


## david_pupu

kepada om HX sutanto,  Black Mamba dan Om Hendri Chen 

agar menghubungi om Jani di nomor 0812 24242424  untuk diskusi pengambilan ikan lelang yg dimenangkan 

thankyou

----------


## david_pupu

Rekap

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name
Pembayaran
Pengiriman

1
14,600
hero
paid-


2
7,500
david_pupu ( ADY )
paid-


3
11,000
Slametkurniawan



4
6,000
toldhe
paid-


5
11,100
Bayuadhi737
paid-


6
16,100
jazuli
paid-


7
5,800
FCUK.KOI
paid-


8
6,000
asnanto
paid-


9
11,600
Leoherry
paid-


10
10,200
bekko
paid-


11
11,000
Ady ( GUNCE )
paid-


12
6,000
aleonardo
paid-


13
7,900
JayChen
paid-


14
5,100
ipaul888
paid-


15
7,600
indrabudiman
paid-


16
6,800
miss_indra
paid-


17
5,100
hxsutanto
paid-


18
5,000
Mario168



19
6,200
mario
paid-


20
6,200
asnanto
paid-


21
9,700
pieth
paid-


22
12,000
Dony Lesmana
paid-


23
7,300
Frozen
paid-


24
6,800
asnanto
paid-


25
20,000
Budikoi999
paid-


26
12,100
koipemula
paid-
terkirim

27
20,000
Budikoi999
paid-


28
11,200
rvidella
paid-


29
9,300
Smoker
paid-


30
5,400
Blackmamba



31
6,000
wen
paid-


32
15,100
Leoherry
paid-


33
12,800
Frozen
paid-


34
9,700
alexandra
paid-


35
5,300
Elecson
paid-


36
6,100
jovie
paid-


37
15,000
Hendri Chen



38
6,700
frostbitez
paid-


39
13,400
miss_indra
paid-


40
9,000
finefujikoi
paid-






*Total Bid: Rp 379.700.000

**Grand Champion*
*Reserve Grand Champion*
*Juara 1*

Rp 18.985.000
Rp 11.391.000
Rp 7.594.000


*


untuk pengiriman ikan bisa menghubungi om Jani di no 0812-24242424*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om pupu, 

Om Mario168 sdh confirmed melakukan pembayaran. Mohon bantuan update.

terima kasih

----------


## david_pupu

> Om pupu, 
> 
> Om Mario168 sdh confirmed melakukan pembayaran. Mohon bantuan update.
> 
> terima kasih


siap om Slamet

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;471910]Rekap

Item No
Highest Bid
User Name
Pembayaran
Pengiriman

1
14,600
hero
paid-
terkirim

2
7,500
david_pupu ( ADY )
paid-
terkirim

3
11,000
Slametkurniawan
Paid-
terkirim

4
6,000
toldhe
paid-
terkirim

5
11,100
Bayuadhi737
paid-
terkirim

6
16,100
jazuli
paid-
terkirim

7
5,800
FCUK.KOI
paid-
terkirim

8
6,000
asnanto
paid-
terkirim

9
11,600
Leoherry
paid-
terkirim

10
10,200
bekko
paid-
terkirim

11
11,000
Ady ( GUNCE )
paid-
terkirim

12
6,000
aleonardo
paid-
terkirim

13
7,900
JayChen
paid-
terkirim

14
5,100
ipaul888
paid-
terkirim

15
7,600
indrabudiman
paid-
terkirim

16
6,800
miss_indra
paid-
terkirim

17
5,100
hxsutanto
paid-
terkirim

18
5,000
Mario168
paid-
terkirim

19
6,200
mario
paid-
terkirim

20
6,200
asnanto
paid-
terkirim

21
9,700
pieth
paid-
terkirim

22
12,000
Dony Lesmana
paid-
terkirim

23
7,300
Frozen
paid-
terkirim

24
6,800
asnanto
paid-
terkirin

25
20,000
Budikoi999
paid-
terkirim

26
12,100
koipemula
paid-
terkirim

27
20,000
Budikoi999
paid-
terkirim

28
11,200
rvidella
paid-
terkirim

29
9,300
Smoker
paid-
terkirim

30
5,400
Blackmamba



31
6,000
wen
paid-
terkirim

32
15,100
Leoherry
paid-
terkirim

33
12,800
Frozen
paid-
terkirim

34
9,700
alexandra
paid-
terkirim

35
5,300
Elecson
paid-
terkirim

36
6,100
jovie
paid-
terkirim

37
15,000
Hendri Chen



38
6,700
frostbitez
paid-
terkirim

39
13,400
miss_indra
paid-
terkirim

40
9,000
finefujikoi
paid-
terkirim





*Total Bid: Rp 379.700.000

**Grand Champion*
*Reserve Grand Champion*
*Juara 1*

Rp 18.985.000
Rp 11.391.000
Rp 7.594.000


*


untuk pengiriman ikan bisa menghubungi om Jani di no 0812-24242424*

----------


## david_pupu

Pemenang dgn Id Blackmamba dan Hendri Chen.  Mohon segera melunaskan dan menghubungi admin untuk pengiriman ikan

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello..

Untuk ID Blackmamba dan Hendri Chen kami berikan waktu sampai hari jumat, apabila tidak ada kabar setelah itu maka bid anda akan kami batalkan.

Regards

----------


## Movenpick7

> Hello..
> 
> Untuk ID Blackmamba dan Hendri Chen kami berikan waktu sampai hari jumat, apabila tidak ada kabar setelah itu maka bid anda akan kami batalkan.
> 
> Regards


Untuk ikan seandainya dianulir akan dilelang ulang / gmn om admin?

----------


## wen

> Untuk ikan seandainya dianulir akan dilelang ulang / gmn om admin?


Biasanya diberikan kesempatan ke penawar ke-2 atau ke-3

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello..

Untuk ikan no 30 dan 37 akan kami lelang ulang, dengan Open Bid 5jt rupiah yah, dan akan berakhir pada hari jumat ini pukul 21.00, dengan aturan main yang tertera dihalaman utama.

----------


## GRiffiN

No 37 = 5jt

----------


## david_pupu

Bid  no  30 =  5 jt

----------


## Movenpick7

Bid no 37 = 5,1 jt

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 37=5200

----------


## iwandi_baru

#bid 37=5300

----------


## Depri

#bid 37=5400

----------


## Amank

#bid 37=7000

----------


## wen

no 30 5.1jt

----------


## david_pupu

No 30  5.3 jt

----------


## LDJ

Rekap :
#30    5.300.000 by David Pupu
#37    7.000.000 by Amank

----------


## hxsutanto

#30 bid 5.4jt

----------


## david_pupu

30#  5.5 jt

----------


## LDJ

> Hello..
> 
> Untuk ikan no 30 dan 37 akan kami lelang ulang, dengan Open Bid 5jt rupiah yah, dan akan berakhir pada hari jumat ini pukul 21.00, dengan aturan main yang tertera dihalaman utama.





> Rekap :
> #30    5.300.000 by David Pupu
> #37    7.000.000 by Amank


Ending malam ini pk 21.00 dengan aturan perpanjangan seperti yang di aturan lelang ini

#30 5.500.000 by David Pupu
#37 7.000.000 by Amank

----------


## Amank

#bid 30=5600

----------


## david_pupu

Om amank  ganas nih  semua disikat hehehe

----------


## Amank

> Om amank  ganas nih  semua disikat hehehe


Kemarin nggak tahan sampai larut bid nya, jd ikan sisa ajah di ambil :Humble:

----------


## Amank

Trf BERHASIL ke BCA/4411012837/YUDI HANIPURWOK Rp.12.600.000,00 11/11/17 07:28 RRN:991522868864 CRN: Reff:522868864

----------


## Tiny

Penjuriannya kapan nih ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Penjuriannya kapan nih ?


Ud dikasih wine blm

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan membawa ikan untuk di jurikan langsung pada Asia Cup Koi Show tanggal 11-13 Mei 2018 (waktu pasti akan diumumkan lebih lanjut)
JURI: Juri di 11th Asia Cup Koi Show 


TATA CARA PENJURIAN
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).


Tgl pastiny tanggal brp y penjuriannya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> PENJURIAN
> Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan membawa ikan untuk di jurikan langsung pada Asia Cup Koi Show tanggal 11-13 Mei 2018 (waktu pasti akan diumumkan lebih lanjut)
> JURI: Juri di 11th Asia Cup Koi Show 
> 
> 
> TATA CARA PENJURIAN
> Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).
> 
> 
> Tgl pastiny tanggal brp y penjuriannya?


tanggal 11 mei koh

----------


## KC-Bersama

*Hello semuanya..

Penjurian KCFUN 5 dan KC ISA Koi Castle akan dilakukan pada tanggal 11 Mei 2018 jam 14.00 (KC FUN) dan 16.00 (KC ISA) di event Asia Cup Koi Show 2018 ICE BSD yah*

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hasil Penjurian KC Isa :

Grand Champion                            :   No 13 (Tiny)
https://image.ibb.co/b6HpgG/013_45cm.jpg

Runner up Grand Champion            :   No 39 (Dony Lesmana)
https://image.ibb.co/exHdrG/039_45cm.jpg

Juara 1                                         :   No 23  (Frozen)
https://image.ibb.co/jAdq5b/023_45cm.jpg

Juara 2                                         :   No 01  (Hero)
https://image.ibb.co/mPi6Tw/001_44cm.jpg

Juara 3                                         :   No 22 (Dony Lesmana)
https://image.ibb.co/c4hHkb/022_41cm.jpg

----------


## KC-Bersama

Total Bid : Rp. 371,900,000  (terjadi perubahan karena bidder yang lari untuk ikan 30 dan 37)

Hadiah :

GC : Rp.18,595,000
RGC : Rp. 11,157,000
Juara 1 : Rp. 7,438,000

----------


## Elecson

Congrats all winner. Great keeping

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Serti sy yg no.36 blm dpt, minta sama siapa ya?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Serti sy yg no.36 blm dpt, minta sama siapa ya?



Waktu itu ambil ikannya di mana om ?

----------

